# aww...such a Cute little bubble car :-) Yaris hatch install



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this is one of hte more simple installs i have done, but the car is so neat i figure i will post it on here as well.

this is a 08 toyota yaris 3dr hatch, a little bubble mobile. the owner of this car is also the owner of the lexus IS350 i did last year with lighting and motorization:
http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38069&page=1&pp=10

this little guy is a companion show car he takes a long. while the IS is doing the VIP thing, the little yaris shows off a more simple side...i guess pretty much inline with the difference in price.

this is not to say the car doenst have much mods hehe, quite a bit acutally, SSR wheels, coilovers, bride CF seats, etc etc...and a lot of JDM gear...when i saw it, i just really liked it. 

so here is the car, i am sure some of you will like it, and some of you will not....hehe...but it surely is interesting 














































anyway, onto the system. the goals:

1. to create a very simple design in the back but that speaks of quality as well
2. to make it sound pretty good (top notch SQ was not the goal here)
3. maintain all usable trunk space...i think perhaps when the two cars go to the shows, the yaris gets to haul all the displays and stuff 

the signal starts wtih a kenwood 8120 cd/dvd/nav unit. here it is:










ipod cable comes out of one of many hidden compartments on the dash, here it is watching video from the ipod:










a kenwood rear view camera was installed next to the license plate:










and here is the view from the 8120:










i tookt he bluetooth mic from the 8120, found a spot in the dash where hte contours fit the front of the mic, and manage to completely flush it into the dash, completely stock looking 










from here on, all the rest of hte gear is Zapco. 

the front stage consists of a set of zapco reference SQ 6.5" two way components, the tweeters were flushed into the A pillar:



















and the midbass installed into the stock lower door location and the door dampened, and new wires ran into the door itself:




























moving to the hatch area...as mentioned, the goal is to have a completley hidden install...so here is the normal view, the floor was not raised a single mm, and the stock cargo mat fits on top:










remove the cargo mat, and you see a new vinyl covered fake floor, with a grille cover in the middle:










remove the grille and here is hwat you see. i took a while to come up wtih the shape of hte opening. in the end, i felt like a half squarish and half round cutout really fits the bubbly round yet angled look of hte yaris well... 

so, the red vinyl trim surrounds a single zapco i-force 10" subwoofer, and on the left side, two zapco reference 350.2 two channel amps are lined up and showing through their own cutout. one amp powers the fronts with 100 watts, and the other sends about 350 watts to the sub. 





































and the wiring shot, sorry about the poor lighting, too much shadows around 3pm 










overall, the car acutally sounds quite nice, despite having really notuning ability and just passive  the reference zapcos are pretty powerful, with a lot of midbass and overall pretty smooth midrange and highs. been doing so many high end sq installs late i have forgotten how well a simple passive system can sound 

anyway, thats about it, my wife also absolutely loves the car lol


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

nice/clean...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I love your work, but this is more my style. I'm a big fan of understated and subtle. I'm doing my current install with a little flash to show off what I can do.
This is something that's not too far out of my budget, unlike some others 

Jay


----------



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

Simply amazing Bing. How do the Zapco comps compare to the DLS Iridiums interms of output?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well...its hard to compare one on one, and i have yet had much chance to play with the reference comps...

i think my intial impression, pasisve for passive, is that the midbass output and extension on the reference comps may be better, but i may still prefer the midrange and highs of hte iridium, but again, its very tough to call, ask me again after i have done a few more of these  i really do like them so far


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

not a huge fan of the 3door yaris, went with a fit for a reason, but install looks nice and clean, when are you going to do a stealth install while keeping the spare?


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend have been looking at the Suzuki SX4 for her . . . this looks like a pretty good setup that would fit well into it also.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

]


fit_tuner said:


> not a huge fan of the 3door yaris, went with a fit for a reason, but install looks nice and clean, when are you going to do a stealth install while keeping the spare?


most likely, never 

i for one, has never been a fan of spare retention stealth installs. aside from a few cars that has the well space and spare rim size to do it properly, virtually all the options i have seen suffers from a few things i personally dont like:

1. the need to use very thin subwoofers, or smaller subs or too small of a box and as a result, the performance of subbass suffers.

2. the subbox take up virtually all the avaiable space and as a result, the amp options are very limted and or very hard to get to

3. the need to phyiscally move the subbox and or amp when the need for getting the spare out, whcih to me, is never a good thing, i prefer things to be fully secured always hehe..

but i have done this one, which is a full spare retention and a nromal sub with enough air space 


















to me, car audio is always a compromise of sorts, and i have always been to compromise the sapre tire rather than sacrifice sound or ease of access hehe


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Bad ass car, bad ass install. Bad spell-er installer.    
Man, love Yaris, gewd jawb, Binger!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

time to trade the max in for this eng  i can see you cruisin in a 3dr yaris


----------



## whatzzap (Jun 16, 2006)

why did you finish the car so fast, but when it comes to my car you make me took metro for 3 weeks, UNFAIRRRRRRR




GOOD JOB BINGGG...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cuase the anacondas didnt get released in to the yaris FoO! lol

how about next install in your new car Ron, we have motorized diet coke bottles and pneumatic mentos droppers?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Very impressive yet again...


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> cuase the anacondas didnt get released in to the yaris FoO! lol
> 
> how about next install in your new car Ron, we have motorized diet coke bottles and pneumatic mentos droppers?


Hahaha!!! ROFL!!! Like always....great job Bing.


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice install bing. Nice simple & clean, I like the shape of the rear...

B-


----------



## dlink (Oct 14, 2008)

any shots of the finished door? ie, with the panel back on? any mounting depth issues with the door?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no issues hwat so ever...i mean, it just looks like a completley stock yaris door  if you look at the baffle the sepakers are mounted on you will see how they are cut to fit the door, took some trial and error to figure it out


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

autocad? hehe i havent used that since high school 

no, everyhting you see that leaves my hands, with the exception of maybe one or two installs over the yeras...was done purely using:

table saw (****ty one at that)
jigsaw
router
planar sander

thats it, all the curves and everyhting you see is cut by hand with a jigsaw.

if oyu see my "shop" you will understand, i work out of a two car garage with the need to park both cars in it every night 

it all comes down to two things: one, the aiblity to control a jig saw well, and patience to sand and resand something until its exactly how you want it to look...

either that or you need to have all the fancy tools to make it easier and do it for you, but for me, its always just about those two things.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I think I saw the CNC stuff in the Lexus IS install. I just thought you did that all the time.

I've used a sign company several times for cuts and it's a HUGE time saver.

Cool, thanks


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

It's amazing what can be done with a router and jigsaw.
I gave away my old tablesaw for $10 a while ago. Of course, It was $179 new and I built thousands of dollars of boxes on it.

I will probably pick up a new one this spring, tho.

Jay


----------



## dlink (Oct 14, 2008)

so sick. If I was in Cali I'd have you do my install. No chance you will be in IL anytime soon neh?  Also, how much sq ft of dampening did you need to use?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

wow, Bride seats in a Yaris...this guy is serious, even with a Yaris...as always, nice and clean.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

This install might be the final straw for my g/f to finally let me install a system in her Yaris hatchback. Too bad I could never do the work that you do


----------



## Flyinbanana (Feb 2, 2008)

Very cool... I think I'll be embarking on a Yaris install myself soon. Did you try any other tweeter placement locations before you chose the A pillars?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

none, from my experienes with scions and other cars with similar dash arrangements, for such a simple system, the A pillar always works well


----------



## garvinzoom (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice clean install of a very nice looking economy car. If something happens to my Mazda 3 I would consider one of those, neat looks and great gas mileage.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Bing, What adheasive do you use on your vinyls. I tried Weldwood DAP and/or 3M 80/90 and I always get air bubbles and/or it doesn't adhere. Looking for something new, any suggestions?


----------



## WolfSong (Aug 16, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> autocad? hehe i havent used that since high school
> 
> no, everyhting you see that leaves my hands, with the exception of maybe one or two installs over the yeras...was done purely using:
> 
> ...


Wow!!! I guess I just need to keep practicing with the jigsaw. I too would've thought that you'd had some pretty fancy tools to work with, so finding out that you're doing all this amazing stuff with some simple tools just awes me.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

MaXaZoR said:


> Bing, What adheasive do you use on your vinyls. I tried Weldwood DAP and/or 3M 80/90 and I always get air bubbles and/or it doesn't adhere. Looking for something new, any suggestions?


i dont ever use 3m, its not good enough, for high heat...

dap is fine assuming you are using an airgun to spray it on? brushing it on is going to result in what you described.

i use basically spray contact adhexive like dap but in a can, sinc ei cant spray out of a gun at my house. i get it from select products, and its qiute expesnive...i think over 10 bucks a can? and a big project can easily consume 2-3 cans...

but it holds up well and easy to work with

b


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank Bing, I have a big enough compressor I think I could use a gun, any suggestions for a weekend warrior like myself. I'm in need of some fiberglass so I'll be putting an order to select soon.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

dont get fiberglass from select, see if you havea ny local shops that sell it, i get my mat and cloth at tap plastic, dirty cheap, and no shipping.

for resin and stuff i still use uscomposites.com along with brushes and buckets.

as for the gun, i cant remember, its been 4 years since i have had one, and i just ordered something off the book when i had my shop back east  but even if i can spray agian, i may not go back, i absolutely hated cleaning the nozzles all the time lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> autocad? hehe i havent used that since high school
> 
> no, everyhting you see that leaves my hands, with the exception of maybe one or two installs over the yeras...was done purely using:
> 
> ...



I'm feelin that! same here 

But I kept my spare


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry I was confusing myself, I get my resin, mat, and rollers from US composites currently. I wish i have a local distrib, but no one sells 5 gallons buckets. Although I guess shipping costs should be calculated into that 

I looked at the adhesives from Select...holy rip-off. If I can spray DAP with good results might as well go that route and just buy a cheapo gun for $39.99. 




> i work out of a two car garage with the need to park both cars in it every night


I WISH I had that much room, I'm working out a single car garage that can't even fit a car inside, and having your neighbors complaining about the fiberglass smell doesn't help things either.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah, paying retail with select is murder


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> i dont ever use 3m, its not good enough, for high heat...
> 
> dap is fine assuming you are using an airgun to spray it on? brushing it on is going to result in what you described.
> 
> ...


I've only ever seen Dap in a can. If you can't spray it, what do you use? From the above statement, it sounds like you are telling him that brushing it on will lead to air bubbles, but then you say you can't spray it. I'm so confused...

Jay


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry, i said:

1. if you use DAP, spray it out of a gun.

2. i work out of my house and i cant use a spray gun to spray dap (neighbors i am sure wont be happy)

3. i use instead basically the same material, but loaded into an aerosol spray can. 

so i spray it, but just not with a gun


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up. I looked at Select Products and saw what you were talking about. 

Jay


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

slvrtsunami said:


> wow, Bride seats in a Yaris...this guy is serious, even with a Yaris...as always, nice and clean.


Yes, that's the only thing going through my head too.

Red Yaris...Yaris with some wheels...Bride seats?! WTF!?  

I'm not sure if you get that kind of lateral grip  I bet they sure beat the stock seats though.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Love the car and the install. Very cool and unusual.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

good work man,

also awesome i'm away for only 2 weeks from here and you finished another car.
So this is number 6 or 7 in the last 2 months now?

Awesome work.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> ]
> 
> most likely, never
> 
> ...


Rims..the ultimate sub grills!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

dang that's nice fabric work and nice cut


----------



## Anex RX7 (Jan 7, 2010)

I know this is bringing this out of the dead, but where did you install the crossovers? Did you run anything under the passenger seat? I really like that box, except I'll need to keep the spare tire for as much as I travel in the little thing, that's why I got it.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anex RX7 said:


> I know this is bringing this out of the dead, but where did you install the crossovers? Did you run anything under the passenger seat? I really like that box, except I'll need to keep the spare tire for as much as I travel in the little thing, that's why I got it.


Just get some of this stuff instead, Tyre Repair :: Repair & Maintenance :: Holts Auto

Oh and great job on the install Bing, first time I'd seen this one.


----------



## akanoon (Aug 12, 2008)

Good job Bing!

I've seen this car parked around my house - unless there is another that looks just like it with the same rims. Maybe I'll get to listen and see some Bing's work in person.

update: wow... just noticed that this is an old thread


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good. Good job.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Very clean install- great work. I really like the fact that it looks stock but has plenty of custom DNA to show off as well. It appears that you routed the edge of the panel covered in gray vinyl- is that the case?


----------



## robrules_2001 (Nov 22, 2009)

cheers given me some ideas for my bros ka


----------



## petermakar (Jan 10, 2010)

did the bluetooth mic werk good mounted like that? i have problems custom mounting half the time. so at werk I dont bother anymore....


----------

